# Sunfish



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m so bored soo I am just going to introduce you to my chicken sunfish 








Sunfish: nicknames: sunfishy, fishy, fish fish and mcfishy and broody hen 

Gets broody often 
Screams and then 1 second later she Makes sweet chirps 
She is softest and smallest 
She is unique 
She has a cleavage 
She is a cutie 
She lays light brown eggs 
She is a wellsummer and orphington mix 
She is the lowest of the pecking order 
She loves grapes 
She likes being held and petted sometimes 
She flys very good 
She loves her big sisters and follow them everywhere even tho they peck her a lot 

Chestnut:









Nicknames: nut nut, floofy girl

She never is broody 
Lays light brown eggs
Loves mealworms 
Cuddles when she wants too
Follows me 
Is the top of the pecking order
She loves getting all the treats 
She is super floofy
She also a small cleavage 
She’s like a mini dinosaur 
She is sick a lot 
She is a columbian rock 
She is 1 year old 
She cannot fly very well 

Buttercup:








Nicknames: cuppy, buttercuppy
Always the first one to come when called
Huge food lover 
Columbian rock 
Twins with chestnut 
Loves mealworms and all sorts of food 
1 year old 
She is middle of the pecking order 
Likes to cuddle with me but not a long time 
Squats when I touch her 
Loves to play 
Is the loudest 
Lays huge light brown eggs 
No cleavage 
Eats the most 
Runs pretty fast


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, you're bored. But it also shows you do pay attention to them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, you're bored. But it also shows you do pay attention to them.


Yep it’s cuz I only got 3


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m so bored soo I am just going to introduce you to my chicken sunfish
> View attachment 41685
> 
> Sunfish: nicknames: sunfishy, fishy, fish fish and mcfishy and broody hen
> ...


I call my chickens floofy!!!!!!!!!!! So cute, love them.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yep it’s cuz I only got 3


Do you only have three chickens?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Do you only have three chickens?


Yup


----------

